# 14" Hole disaster



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

An engineering disaster...a 14" drill bit is said to be the culprit. wow!:no:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

what? huh? whada ya mean?


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry...can't get the damn file to attach. Still trying............


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eys19EFMYqU


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

That is pretty amazing. I remember seeing that on TV some years ago.

Bill


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That is crazy stuff.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wild.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eys19EFMYqU


If you want to embed the video so you can see it here, place what you have here inside of the youtube brackets. It works better if you put just the video code in, meaning the part after the equal sign.

So your embedding would look like this prior to hitting the post button.


[Y0UTUBE]Eys19EFMYqU[/Y0UTUBE] 

hit the







button, then paste the code, then voila! It comes out like this


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

that is unreal. wow
thank you for the post


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone know why they were drilling on the lake anyway? that is nuts. Too bad the footage wasn't a little better.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure of the year but that was along time ago. Its been on a few of those "Craziest Thing" TV shows.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Anyone know why they were drilling on the lake anyway? that is nuts. Too bad the footage wasn't a little better.


When you find pockets of salt, there are usually pockets of oil in the area as well. I believe this crew was drilling for Texaco. The reason they drilled into the mine was because there was a miscalculation when they triangulated their points.


----------

